# Lake Martin night fishing



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Suffered through a night fishing trip to Lake Martin last night. It was above expectations. I had never tried fishing the green lights people place on the bottom in front of their piers, but it was big fun. Nearly every light had visible fish when we approached it - mostly striped bass and spotted bass. My intention was to get on some fine-eating crappie, and we finally found one light that held some good slabs.

We kept 6 stripers, 9 crappie, and 11 spotted bass. A couple of the spots went 18", and we had two crappie that went 14". The stripers weren't anything to brag about, but they were a good fight on a crappie jig and 4# line.

Here's some pics. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Gotta love those Lake Martin slabs...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess & nice variety too !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on some fine table fare!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FISH FRY!!!
I been catching some of those spots and they are better tasting than a largemouth!........but not as good as those crappie - enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang... real nice


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of fish!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I normally don't like to kill that many fish, but Lake Martin is deep and clear and the fish from there taste so damn gooood. Fish fry still to come. :thumbup:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

we have done the night fishing it is AWESOME but I too am ready for bed by the time im done! Good catch!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You allows have good reports. Nice mess of fish, someone has to keep the populations in check!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> You allows have good reports. Nice mess of fish, someone has to keep the populations in check!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He does always have good reports.....kinda suspicious. I have to go ten times to get a mess like that, so my superhuman powers of deductive sipherin' tells me that either:
A) Bobupp is a much better than average fisherperson
B) Bobupp is culling out 90% of his reports and only giving us the successful ones
C) Bobupp is sittin around in his PJ's all day playing computer games, visiting internet dating sights (in his area) & dreaming up fishing reports and posting pictures he finds on google images


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> He does always have good reports.....kinda suspicious. I have to go ten times to get a mess like that, so my superhuman powers of deductive sipherin' tells me that either:
> A) Bobupp is a much better than average fisherperson
> B) Bobupp is culling out 90% of his reports and only giving us the successful ones
> C) Bobupp is sittin around in his PJ's all day playing computer games, visiting internet dating sights (in his area) & dreaming up fishing reports and posting pictures he finds on google images


Wait a minute... I know this one... it's gotta be B) and C).


How'd you know about the PJ thing?


----------



## Piercfh (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd say backing this story up is a good enough reason to rise out of lurking and make a post. Therefore, I eliminate option B) and I say Bodupp is either A) damn good, or D) He has now created another fake profile to back himself up and exploit some poor young guy that kills fish on the same damn boat as the old guy he's pretending to be.

All joking aside, I'd like to say that I enjoy the heck out of the forum, and do a lot more listening than sharing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Piercfh said:


> I'd say backing this story up is a good enough reason to rise out of lurking and make a post. Therefore, I eliminate option B) and I say Bodupp is either A) damn good, or D) He has now created another fake profile to back himself up and exploit some poor young guy that kills fish on the same damn boat as the old guy he's pretending to be. All joking aside, I'd like to say that I enjoy the heck out of the forum, and do a lot more listening than sharing.


You should contribute more often. Never thought about D). Looking forward to creating my own alter ego to pat myself on the back!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Piercfh said:


> I'd say backing this story up is a good enough reason to rise out of lurking and make a post. Therefore, I eliminate option B) and I say Bodupp is either A) damn good, or D) He has now created another fake profile to back himself up and exploit some poor young guy that kills fish on the same damn boat as the old guy he's pretending to be.
> 
> All joking aside, I'd like to say that I enjoy the heck out of the forum, and do a lot more listening than sharing.


What up, Googan? I thought I was the mooneye.

Looking forward to another fistbump trip like this one. I still need another month or so to get over this one.


----------

